# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Un pronóstico infalible...

## Salut

> *La marmota Phil ha hablado
> La famosa marmota que popularizó la película 'Atrapado en el Tiempo' pronostica una primavera temprana*
> 
> Si al despertar hoy ha oído en la radio la melodía de _I Got You Babe_ de Sonny & Cher, no se extrañe, hoy es el Día de la Marmota, que tan famoso hizo la película Atrapado en el Tiempo, protagonizada por Bill Murray. 
> 
> Hoy, en la localidad de Punxsutawney (Pensilvania, EEUU), cada año esperan ansiosos a ver si la marmota Phil logra ver su sombra. En caso de hacerlo, cuenta la leyenda, el invierno se prolongará seis semanas más.
> 
> Sin embargo, Phil ha hablado y no ha logrado ver su sombra, lo que significa que habrá una primavera temprana. 
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/359464/la-marmota-phil-ha-hablado

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Pues espero que sea primavera temprana sólo en Pennsylvania.

Aquí queremos un poco más de frío y, sobre todo, agua!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues espero que sea primavera temprana sólo en Pennsylvania.
> 
> Aquí queremos un poco más de frío y, sobre todo, agua!!!


Yo matizaria un poco: queremos agua!!!!
No hace falta el frio  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, yo a veces pido unas cuantas horas-frio (pa los frutales abanonaos de cerca de mi casa  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues han dicho que la marmota acierta 4 de cada 10 veces  :Embarrassment: , así que...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Me encanta... correlación negativa en sus pronósticos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Otro pronóstico infalible, esta vez más cercano (http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat.../779801.html):





> *El Día de la Marmota valenciano* 
> 
> 
> *"Com la  Candelària no ha plorat, l'hivern no s'ha acabat". La estrambótica  tradición americana del Día de la Marmota tiene su equivalente, más  antiguo, en la C. Valenciana ese mismo día. Como anteayer no llovió, se  espera un invierno crudo.
> *
> 
> 
>  				 				 				 				 				 Paco Cerdà
> valencia
> ...

----------


## Luján

Hablando del "dia de la marmota" valenciano, Hay que ver que este año se ha vuelto a cumplir la predicción.

----------

